# Gender identity question



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a story about a woman being banned from a gym for complaining and telling other women about a man using the women's locker room. Planet Fitness told her there was nothing they could do because their business is a "no judgement zone" and the man identified as a woman. I suppose they can make their own rules but how many women would feel comfortable changing in front of a man and what is to keep a pervert from claiming female is his gender identity just to get access to the women's locker room?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/03/0...aints-transgender-woman-in/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

poppy said:


> Here's a story about a woman being banned from a gym for complaining and telling other women about a man using the women's locker room. Planet Fitness told her there was nothing they could do because their business is a "no judgement zone" and the man identified as a woman. I suppose they can make their own rules but how many women would feel comfortable changing in front of a man and what is to keep a pervert from claiming female is his gender identity just to get access to the women's locker room?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/03/0...aints-transgender-woman-in/?intcmp=latestnews


Insane!!! Our state recently had a law passed that does the same thing for schools, even elementary! This is crazy! Why do these people think this is ok? It's not ok, okay?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What is the problem? They might see your private parts? Don't strip in public then.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

The wussification of Amerika continues. :shakes head and walks away sadly:

Matt


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wlover said:


> What is the problem? They might see your private parts? *Don't strip in public then*.


A changing room isn't really public. Okay, new COSTS...instead of a changing area, they need to build changing rooms...each with it's own little door and lock. Yep, that will bolster the economy.

Matt


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

What, are we still in the third grade?

Almost as silly as worrying about a gay guy in the men's locker room.

If the "guy" was just a heterosexual pervert, he/she is sure if going to a lot of extra work, just for a few cheap thrills.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

If it is a no judgement zone she should put a brick in her purse and cold cock him with it , that should test that statement out .:happy2:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Roadking said:


> A changing room isn't really public. Okay, new COSTS...instead of a changing area, they need to build changing rooms...each with it's own little door and lock. Yep, that will bolster the economy.
> 
> Matt


They all ready had separate changing rooms with doors.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Wlover said:


> They all ready had separate changing rooms with doors.


Well go with my idea and drag him back over where he belongs :hobbyhors


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Wlover said:


> They all ready had separate changing rooms with doors.


Okay, let's play your way...individual stalls in the LOCKER ROOM...still more costs to make folks at ease.
A new progressive idea....:idea:

Matt


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Roadking said:


> Okay, let's play your way...individual stalls in the LOCKER ROOM...still more costs to make folks at ease.
> A new progressive idea....:idea:
> 
> Matt


Our YMCA has two stalls (in the mens locker room anyway)for the modest, usually utilized by children.

Go figure! 

Should not really be a budget-buster, to protect those who cannot handle the reality of adulthood.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> Our YMCA has two stalls (in the mens locker room anyway)for the modest, usually utilized by children.
> 
> Go figure!
> 
> Should not really be a budget-buster, to protect those who cannot handle the reality of adulthood.


Did I miss something or someone else miss something :bored: The MAN refuses to use the men's changing room Are you saying that is a good thing and all women should just get over it ? This area a man changing in the gals changing room could cause lead poisoning :hobbyhors


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Roadking said:


> Okay, let's play your way...individual stalls in the LOCKER ROOM...still more costs to make folks at ease.
> A new progressive idea....:idea:
> 
> Matt


No extra costs. All ready there. 

All gyms do that already because some people don't like to change in public at any time. I think it is because of their small penises.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Did I miss something or someone else miss something :bored: The MAN refuses to use the men's changing room Are you saying that is a good thing and all women should just get over it ? This area a man changing in the gals changing room could cause lead poisoning :hobbyhors


Maybe you are right.

I cant find where the "man" was actually assuming a gender difference, by wearing women clothes, exercising in women clothes and therefore changing in the women locker room.

If it was just a "dude", changing in the womens locker room, that that would certainly be unsettling to women and understandable.

Usually those who change genders, actually try to look like the opposite sex.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I am so tired of the catering to how people "feel". I really don't care if a man feels like a woman, stay out of the women's areas. If you go in the men's areas, and spend any time staring at other men, expect to pay for it.

Not fair? Life ain't fair, get over it.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I am so tired of the catering to how people "feel". I really don't care if a man feels like a woman, stay out of the women's areas. If you go in the men's areas, and spend any time staring at other men, expect to pay for it.
> 
> Not fair? Life ain't fair, get over it.


On the money Tom. Wish I could like it more than once.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I am so tired of the catering to how people "feel". I really don't care if a man feels like a woman, stay out of the women's areas. If you go in the men's areas, and spend any time staring at other men, expect to pay for it.
> 
> Not fair? Life ain't fair, get over it.


They think they are right.

You think you are right.

who is right?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> Maybe you are right.
> 
> I cant find where the "man" was actually assuming a gender difference, by wearing women clothes, exercising in women clothes and therefore changing in the women locker room.
> 
> ...


 Tad hard to change the look of some things be like painting a elephant's toe nails red and hiding it in a strawberry patch :hobbyhors

Well from reading the link posted and with my limited reading skills ,it would appear she saw something she didn't have that led her to her conclusion He was a HE 

Yvette Cormier told MLive.com that the incident occurred at a Planet Fitness on Feb. 28 when she walked into the womanâs locker room and was âfreaked outâ because there was âa manâ in there.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> What, are we still in the third grade?
> 
> Almost as silly as worrying about a gay guy in the men's locker room.
> 
> If the "guy" was just a heterosexual pervert, he/she is sure if going to a lot of extra work, just for a few cheap thrills.


Young men here have figured out that all they need to say is "I feel.like a woman" and that gets them into the woman's bathroom so they can look over the woman there without conciquence. It make woman uncomfortable and they mention it, but nothing will be done because it isn't "fair" to judge! Is that fair to woman? These guys are perverts using the new laws to their advantage. Liberals like perverts I guess! :shrug:

Just to let you know, I've had issues with gay men in locker rooms making passes at me and other. If you don't think it happens, you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> They think they are right.
> 
> You think you are right.
> 
> who is right?


Whatever their private parts say they are! That was easy now, wasn't it?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> Young men here have figured out that all they need to say is "I feel.like a woman" and that gets them into the woman's bathroom so they can look over the woman there without conciquence. It make woman uncomfortable and they mention it, but nothing will be done because it isn't "fair" to judge! Is that fair to woman? These guys are perverts using the new laws to their advantage. Liberals like perverts I guess! :shrug:
> 
> Just to let you know, I've had issues with gay men in locker rooms making passes at me and other. If you don't think it happens, you couldn't be more wrong.


Had that happen to me once ,then the guy took a step back and corrected his self :hobbyhors :teehee:


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Nevermind...

Matt


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Roadking said:


> Nevermind...
> 
> Matt


Ah :run::bdh:


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

plowjockey said:


> They think they are right.
> 
> You think you are right.
> 
> who is right?


Pretty simple if the door says women leave your penis outside to enter. If it says men grow a penis to enter.

Jim


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................This situation dovetails nicely with gay marriage , just accept it and keep your mouth shut ! , fordy


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> What, are we still in the third grade?
> 
> Almost as silly as worrying about a gay guy in the men's locker room.
> 
> If the "guy" was just a heterosexual pervert, he/she is sure if going to a lot of extra work, just for a few cheap thrills.



Didn't you see the story the other day about the pervert taking videos under dressing room doors in the mall and posting them on porn sites? That's a LOT more work than just telling the receptionist that you identify as a woman.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Whoa! Wait a minute! You guys are making me "feel" really unattractive. I've been in plenty of locker rooms and gang showers, and never been approached by another man. Now see what you've done? You've made me feel bad, I should sue.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

wow... now you are going to look down my pants to determine which locker room you think i belong in? who gets to be the penis police? 

and who cares if a man hits on you? take it as a compliment when someone finds you attractive.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

mrsgcpete said:


> wow... now you are going to look down my pants to determine which locker room you think i belong in? who gets to be the penis police?
> 
> and who cares if a man hits on you? take it as a compliment when someone finds you attractive.


Hopefully it won't come to that. I hope you have enough sense to look down your own pants and decide for yourself. If, after looking, you still don't know, we'll see if we can form a committee to come and look and decide for you. Personally, I've been able to tell the difference for over 60 years but I realize not everyone is blessed with common sense.:happy2:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Ok...I like to officially offer new signage for doors

One with a penis and one with a penis but with the red circle and slash.

That way we ....no one is sexist because a penis no longer limits nor defines a sex cause it is how one feels not what the have that determines sex.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> Ok...I like to officially offer new signage for doors
> 
> One with a penis and *one with a penis but with the red circle and slash*.
> 
> That way we ....no one is sexist because a penis no longer limits nor defines a sex cause it is how one feels not what the have that determines sex.


That would remind too many people of the exploits of Lorena Bobbit.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> Ok...I like to officially offer new signage for doors
> 
> One with a penis and one with a penis but with the red circle and slash.
> 
> That way we ....no one is sexist because a penis no longer limits nor defines a sex cause it is how one feels not what the have that determines sex.


Some apparently would prefer to just do away with public indecency laws and let people do whatever the feel like.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

plowjockey said:


> What, are we still in the third grade?
> 
> Almost as silly as worrying about a gay guy in the men's locker room.
> 
> If the "guy" was just a heterosexual pervert, he/she is sure if going to a lot of extra work, just for a few cheap thrills.


That's actually funny. One could apply the definition of 'pervert' to those who claim 'gender identity' as well. Perhaps not necessarily a reprobate mind, but certainly not a normal one.



> perÂ·vert
> _verb_
> 
> 
> ...


And I can't help but wonder how comfortable you'd be if a man, who 'gender identified' as a woman, was to be in the locker room with, say, your daughter. You'd be cool with that?


----------



## nosedirt (Sep 24, 2014)

Reminds me of an incident when I was in the military. I am not and have never been a bar fly. A few of us were outside a certain Army post on the left side of the US. We were supposed to go see a Chuck Norris movie together. A couple of the guys insisted on having a drink before the movie. I really did not want to go and the place certainly looked dodgy to me. We get inside, one of the guys is getting hit on by some really good looking chick with lot's of makeup. I kept tell the rest, lets get out of here. But the one guy was certain he was going to score with this chick. I had been warned about this but apparently he hadn't. the more I press for us to go, the more he warms to her. Yep, you guessed it. He goes for the play and finds more than what should have been there. We went to the movie but he was traumatized. He just sat there, shaking uncontrollably. He couldn't even speak until the next day. Really affected him.
Why can't men be men and women be women. I've had a lot of cattle over the years and they never were confused. Never had a horse get confused about his feelings. Or a dog or a cat. What is wrong with us as a people? As a society?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

transgendered people have surgery to match their physical gender to the gender that they are...the story that you posted said that the person was transgendered so she was in the correct locker room. my common sense tells me I am a lady I have all the regular lady parts and gave birth to 3 kids...I still get called sir pretty regularly. sorry this is mrsgcpete....Pete was logged in by aacident


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrsgcpete said:


> and who cares if a man hits on you? take it as a compliment when someone finds you attractive.


I think I would take it as a compliment if it happened in a bar or other social venue, but sadly it has never happened to me...apparently I am not pretty enough to attract other men...sigh....

If I was naked and lathered up in a steamy shower, I think I might be a little put off by it, though. Just seems inappropriate. How about you? Would you take it as a compliment if a man you don't know hits on you in the shower?


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

mrsgcpete said:


> transgendered people have surgery to match their physical gender to the gender that they are...the story that you posted said that the person was transgendered so she was in the correct locker room.


Not all of them have the surgery. There are pre-op and post-op transexuals, as well as transgendered people who have no inclination to have the surgery. It gets very confusing if you try to chart out all the possibilities. It doesn't help that they keep adding new terms to describe people that didn't fit the definitions that were already "known."


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

mrsgcpete said:


> wow... now you are going to look down my pants to determine which locker room you think i belong in? who gets to be the penis police?
> 
> and who cares if a man hits on you? take it as a compliment when someone finds you attractive.


Here a transgendered person only has to say they are uncomfortable using the facility designed for the gender they were born with. 

The first few times I got hit on by men was when I was a janitor downtown. I was 16. It gets really old when your in a locker room and a guy walks up and says "hey there" all the while looking down at your mid section. I'm in good shape, work out every day and I'm not ashamed of my body, but I'm getting really agitated at guys hitting on me. Maybe no one hits on you, so you just don't understand. I have a daughter and god help that poor perverted soul that try to ogle her in a girls bathroom. 

I'm astonished that so many folks find this perversion absolutely tolerable, I really am.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> transgendered people have surgery to match their physical gender to the gender that they are...the story that you posted said that the person was transgendered so she was in the correct locker room. my common sense tells me I am a lady I have all the regular lady parts and gave birth to 3 kids...I still get called sir pretty regularly. sorry this is mrsgcpete....Pete was logged in by aacident


Maybe the writer used the wrong word say, cross dresser might of been a better term .Then I know not as I weren't there . But then one more time here is her statement .:frypan:

Yvette Cormier told MLive.com that the incident occurred at a Planet Fitness on Feb. 28 when she walked into the womanâs locker room and was âfreaked outâ because there was âa manâ in there.

Now maybe he had a foot long beard is how she though he was a he .I hate it when that happens :huh::run:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

poppy said:


> That would remind too many people of the exploits of Lorena Bobbit.


Well, ......what must happen for a man to truly pass the test...I guess we learn with Lorraine it can be done at home....
.and without drugs.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

How about have another room for those that do not quite know where they belong.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Wendy said:


> How about have another room for those that do not quite know where they belong.


I can see it now three doors Pointers ,Setters and All Others :hobbyhors


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Wendy said:


> How about have another room for those that do not quite know where they belong.


Then their singled out and ostracized, that's not fair!

Personally, i like that idea, but its costly, and governments are cheap unless the word "entitlement" is used!


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

This is something that I have felt strongly about for the longest time. I do not know if it was the puritan influence upon our culture or what. What is wrong about a naked person? The body is not something vile and disgusting.. It is what it is. I have had to shower amongst others, I held no animosity for having to do that. At first it was difficult, but I got over it...

Why does it seem that Americans consider a naked body to be bad? To be something reviled? Is it that Americans would have women wearing burkas because they are unable to keep their UN-purilent thoughts to themselves?

What is so terrible about a naked body?

If there are others that are confused about their gender then let them exist along side of those that are of the same gender, I would like to think at a certain point that Americans could find some sort of a level of tolerance, but - I guess I am stupid...

A naked body is not something to be disgusted about, it is just a naked body. People need to get over it.

My best line to see if people are weirded out about nudity is to simply tell them - Hey, do you realize that I am totally naked under these clothes?


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Transgender has nothing to do with anything physically. It is the gender they *associate* themselves with.

Yeah right.......


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Shine, some people do, some don't. Personal privacy and all.

I think most folks would pay me to keep my clothes on! :happy2:


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

It has nothing to do about being ashamed of your body. I don't have a problem at all about changing in a room full of women. I would not be comfortable changing in a room full of men or even a room with one man unless it is my husband. I don't care if the guy says he is gay, it would just make me uncomfortable. I don't think women should have to undress in front of a guy they don't know even if he says he is transgender or whatever. No one knows for sure that he is what he says he is.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Wlover said:


> What is the problem? They might see your private parts? Don't strip in public then.


It's a locker room at a gym
Everybody skips their shower and goes to work all sweaty and smelly so a gender confused person can peek at the girls?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

NPR had a segment about something like this. A psychologist may refer to this situation as "A gender identity crisis" however in layman's terms it is known as " Really (censored) up". This is one of the rare occasions when it is right to be judgmental. If you are a man or a woman who believes inside that you are the other gender and that entitles you to you the facilities of that gender you are a basket case. It maybe because of to much chlorine in your drinking water, mom took something she shouldn't have while pregnant, or bad potty training techniques. Either way there is something wrong with you and society should not have to indulge your delusions. Seek help. And get your rear end out of my daughters locker room.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I'm in good shape, work out every day and I'm not ashamed of my body, but I'm getting really agitated at guys hitting on me. Maybe no one hits on you, so you just don't understand.


Oh, being a reasonably attractive woman, I understand all too well ...



> I'm astonished that so many folks find this perversion absolutely tolerable, I really am.


Tell me, is it also "perversion" when straight men pay unwanted attention to females? 

Because seems to me that we don't have a GAY problem so much as we have a GUY problem!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Wendy said:


> How about have another room for those that do not quite know where they belong.


You hit the nail on the head. 

No doubt, the locker room was designated as a womens' locker room. And *that* is the problem w/ this entire issue.

And yes, there should be another room for those who are 'confused' about their gender. Perhaps the sign on the door could look something like this:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

The only people who are confused are the ones that don,t understand the difference between gender and sex.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

JeffreyD said:


> Maybe no one hits on you, so you just don't understand. .


my husband says "hey you" and points at the bedroom door, does that count?



as for the rest of you, i will agree to disagree.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

For all those progressive who are concerned about the injustice of forcing a confused individual to use a locker room or shower they'd rather not, how about the twenty or so people who are uncomfortable with their presence? Don't they have rights? Or, are we to confer special status on someone who demands it, simply because they say so?

I agree, there should be a third door for those who refuse to allow others the use of a facility. It should be marked exit.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They have the right to not go to the gym or start their own. The policy is clear and there is no discrimination.

I bet you would demand seperate changing rooms at the local nudist club as well.:nanner:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Who in the world wants to be in the same room with a pervert? I sure don't.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Something I've wondered do these people have sex with their own gender?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Who in the world wants to be in the same room with a pervert? I sure don't.


You can tell who is a pervert by how they look or what sex organs they have? That is a neat skill.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wlover said:


> What is the problem? They might see your private parts? Don't strip in public then.


I'm sorry that some do not understand, but a locker room is what that is for. Striping. You change your clothes.
This is what is happening all over when certain "discrimination" laws are passed. Our city recently made the nat'l news b/c the city council did the same thing...we already have laws against discrimination but the newer versions go waaaay too far.
Like allowing a 'gender-change' male to use the women's restroom BEFORE he's completely changed to a female. I'm not against these 'changes', even had a co-worker/friend who went thru it. BUT-you're allowing anyone to come into the women's restroom just b/c they say they are changing their gender. Want your little daughters going into a restroom where some pervert is just waiting there? B/c he's lying & saying he's changing genders?
As far as the locker room issue, heard several cases where men are parading thru the women's lockers naked. Women are in there w/small children.
I guess this is ok.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wlover said:


> No extra costs. All ready there.
> 
> All gyms do that already because some people don't like to change in public at any time. I think it is because of their small penises.


Again, some do not understand. 
I'm challenging your statement: "All gyms". You gotta be kidding.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ozarks Tom said:


> I am so tired of the catering to how people "feel". I really don't care if a man feels like a woman, stay out of the women's areas. If you go in the men's areas, and spend any time staring at other men, expect to pay for it.
> 
> Not fair? Life ain't fair, get over it.


Post of the day award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> They think they are right.
> 
> You think you are right.
> 
> who is right?


The Constitution is right, we have the right to privacy. This would be it in the most elementary form.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> I'm sorry that some do not understand, but a locker room is what that is for. Striping. You change your clothes.
> This is what is happening all over when certain "discrimination" laws are passed. Our city recently made the nat'l news b/c the city council did the same thing...we already have laws against discrimination but the newer versions go waaaay too far.
> Like allowing a 'gender-change' male to use the women's restroom BEFORE he's completely changed to a female. I'm not against these 'changes', even had a co-worker/friend who went thru it. BUT-you're allowing anyone to come into the women's restroom just b/c they say they are changing their gender. Want your little daughters going into a restroom where some pervert is just waiting there? B/c he's lying & saying he's changing genders?
> As far as the locker room issue, heard several cases where men are parading thru the women's lockers naked. Women are in there w/small children.
> I guess this is ok.


Women who have sex with other women, are in those same changing rooms every day. What difference does it make what is between their legs?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Why does his discomfort with being in a locker room with his own sex trump my discomfort with being in a locker room with a member of the opposite sex?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Post of the day award.





Tricky Grama said:


> The Constitution is right, we have the right to privacy. This would be it in the most elementary form.


That is laughable. You can go to another gym or not go at all. You gave up the right to privacy in this situation, if you willingly take your clothes off in front of anyone in a gym.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

nosedirt said:


> Reminds me of an incident when I was in the military. I am not and have never been a bar fly. A few of us were outside a certain Army post on the left side of the US. We were supposed to go see a Chuck Norris movie together. A couple of the guys insisted on having a drink before the movie. I really did not want to go and the place certainly looked dodgy to me. We get inside, one of the guys is getting hit on by some really good looking chick with lot's of makeup. I kept tell the rest, lets get out of here. But the one guy was certain he was going to score with this chick. I had been warned about this but apparently he hadn't. the more I press for us to go, the more he warms to her. Yep, you guessed it. He goes for the play and finds more than what should have been there. We went to the movie but he was traumatized. He just sat there, shaking uncontrollably. He couldn't even speak until the next day. Really affected him.
> Why can't men be men and women be women. I've had a lot of cattle over the years and they never were confused. Never had a horse get confused about his feelings. Or a dog or a cat. What is wrong with us as a people? As a society?


IMHO, your buddy got what he deserved.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Shine said:


> This is something that I have felt strongly about for the longest time. I do not know if it was the puritan influence upon our culture or what. What is wrong about a naked person? The body is not something vile and disgusting.. It is what it is. I have had to shower amongst others, I held no animosity for having to do that. At first it was difficult, but I got over it...
> 
> Why does it seem that Americans consider a naked body to be bad? To be something reviled? Is it that Americans would have women wearing burkas because they are unable to keep their UN-purilent thoughts to themselves?
> 
> ...


Of course it is not the fact that it is a naked body. It is the FACT of what some prefer to DO w/that body.
And also perhaps b/c it is against the law for folks to expose themselves in a public place.
You would be just fine w/going to the Y w/your daughter of ...say...7 and are in the women's locker room, changing into your street clothes & a naked man appears?

Pretty soon there will be laws that make it difficult to NOT have your children accept rides from strange people b/c it may hurt those folks feelings.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wlover said:


> Women who have sex with other women are in those same changing rooms every day. What difference does it make what is between their legs?


Used to be that would not be allowed. Public place & all. 
Men have sex w/small girls in locker rooms too. What difference does it make?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Wlover said:


> That is laughable. You can go to another gym or not go at all. You gave up the right to privacy in this situation, if you willingly take your clothes off in front of anyone in a gym.


Ah, not so! Right to privacy includes not having to show yourself to members of the opposite sex. I'll betcha it would hold up in court. How many rights are trampled on b/c others are forced to go elsewhere? Where is 'elsewhere'? If all gyms have to comply...?

You may have a point tho...IF there could be a gym that didn't allow non-gender rooms...but soon they would be attacked, no? 

Perhaps it would all work out in the end. Folks would forgo the gyms all together & the .001% of the population who's changing genders could have their pick. Another great example of how the left screws up everything.

It really is illegal to expose yourself to others who do not wish to see that.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Used to be that would not be allowed. Public place & all.
> Men have sex w/small girls in locker rooms too. What difference does it make?


I am sure you understood what I was writing but just in case you really did not.

It is not about having sex in locker rooms.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tricky Grama said:


> Ah, not so! Right to privacy includes not having to show yourself to members of the opposite sex. I'll betcha it would hold up in court.
> It really is illegal to expose yourself to others who do not wish to see that.


Then you don't have to change anywhere but your own home. There you can now have your right to privacy. That is what the law would uphold even though this is not the right to privacy that is in the constitution.

It is not illegal to undress in a locker room. That is what locker rooms were made for. It is expected. You have a choice not to go into a locker room. This is getting funnier with every posting that tries to imply this is either a right to privacy situation or an illegal exposure one.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

And a business had the right to conduct themselves as moral as possible. And keeping such trash out is their right.
Oh but my Feelings" might get hurt. Big Deal Life is not fair never was meant to be fair. This now society that the liberals have crated is getting way overboard. Way over the edge. Way out of touch with what this country should be.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Tricky said: Pretty soon there will be laws that make it difficult to NOT have your children accept rides from strange people b/c it may hurt those folks feelings.

I guess that I missed out on getting my point across. I do not agree that the person who says that they are really the other gender should be allowed access to the other gender's "non-clothes" areas. I was just railing about the way Americans think that the body, when displayed, is a bad thing. I am not a nudist but see clearly the hypocrisy that some demonstrate regarding their body as compared to someone else's body.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Txsteader said:


> That's actually funny. One could apply the definition of 'pervert' to those who claim 'gender identity' as well. Perhaps not necessarily a reprobate mind, but certainly not a normal one.
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't help but wonder how comfortable you'd be if a man, who 'gender identified' as a woman, was to be in the locker room with, say, your daughter. You'd be cool with that?


If she was really young, no, but otherwise I discuss it with her. 

My daughter has the ability to think for herself.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> The Constitution is right, we have the right to privacy. This would be it in the most elementary form.


Which Constitution is that?

And what's private about any locker room?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Wlover said:


> They have the right to not go to the gym or start their own. The policy is clear and there is no discrimination.
> 
> I bet you would demand seperate changing rooms at the local nudist club as well.:nanner:


Really......we can't even have bakeries. Because those not wanting......just like this lady pay the price and I do mean pay. Was she refunded her money and then some?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Wlover said:


> The only people who are confused are the ones that don,t understand the difference between gender and sex.


Redefining words to claim correctness.....again
Take an organic natural plant food and try to label it as a man made toxic poison.

Girl, lady, woman and female lable, id, denote a difference from male,boy,man gentleman.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Kmac15 said:


> Why does his discomfort with being in a locker room with his own sex trump my discomfort with being in a locker room with a member of the opposite sex?





kasilofhome said:


> Really......we can't even have bakeries. Because those not wanting......just like this lady pay the price and I do mean pay. Was she refunded her money and then some?


Why don't you ask her if she got her money back? I don't think she deserved "'and then some".


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Women die of men treating them without respect for their wants. Now they get to die from government insuring they have no place of retreat lest someone not have their individual rights respected to act as they feel.
Just wait until some one posts salacious photos from the girls bathroom and gets a lot of attention from it as a clever joke. Then some idiot girls decide to go for the attention too and suddenly you have no privacy for anything. For you have lost another of the already fragile layers of respect that women are accorded already.
And then, when the inevitable criminal takes advantage of it to corner some girl in a public restroom, they will be called a criminal but the people who made it all so much easier will absolve themselves of any responsibility. After all, they only acted as a nonjudgemental force for equality.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

This will be solved in a business sense. If it hurts the companies bottom line it will be rectified to favor the business.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Wlover said:


> You can tell who is a pervert by how they look or what sex organs they have? That is a neat skill.


Please....we are discussing a behavior actively and publicly displayed. Kinda of different different than simply having a sex organs ....or not or surgical combined......


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Women die of men treating them without respect for their wants. Now they get to die from government insuring they have no place of retreat lest someone not have their individual rights respected to act as they feel.
> Just wait until some one posts salacious photos from the girls bathroom and gets a lot of attention from it as a clever joke. Then some idiot girls decide to go for the attention too and suddenly you have no privacy for anything. For you have lost another of the already fragile layers of respect that women are accorded already.
> And then, when the inevitable criminal takes advantage of it to corner some girl in a public restroom, they will be called a criminal but the people who made it all so much easier will absolve themselves of any responsibility. After all, they only acted as a nonjudgemental force for equality.


All those horrible things could be done to women by women in that same changing room with out a man ever stepping in to the room. Changing clothes in a changing room is not criminal.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

kasilofhome said:


> Please....we are discussing a behavior actively and publicly displayed. Kinda of different different than simply having a sex organs ....or not or surgical combined......


What behavior is being actively displayed other that changing of clothing?


----------

